# Donations Needed for Rescue Raffle



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

[/B]Hi everyone,

As most of you know, the American Maltese Association holds an annual Specialty. This year it is being held in Phoenix, Arizona from September 14 to 17. An important part of the AMA Specialty is to help with Maltese Rescue and funds are raised during the Specialty by having a raffle. The funds raised will help to pay vital veterinary costs for the AMA rescue and adopt. I have received permission from one of the co-chairs to let you know that donations are needed.

Anything Maltese or doggie related would be really appreciated! Donations can be sent to:


Joanie Carqueville/Rescue Committee CoChair
8679 E. Tuckey Lane
Scottsdale, AZ 55250
[email protected]

Thanks a bunch!

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> [/B]Hi everyone,
> 
> As most of you know, the American Maltese Association holds an annual Specialty. This year it is being held in Phoenix, Arizona from September 14 to 17. An important part of the AMA Specialty is to help with Maltese Rescue and funds are raised during the Specialty by having a raffle. The funds raised will help to pay vital veterinary costs for the AMA rescue and adopt. I have received permission from one of the co-chairs to let you know that donations are needed.
> 
> ...


What about money donations? I hate and I mean HATE going to the post office. Oh! I know, I can buy something online and have it sent. *phew* Thank goodness I was able to avoid the post office AGAIN


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Donations can be sent to:


Joanie Carqueville/Rescue Committee CoChair
8679 E. Tuckey Lane
Scottsdale, AZ 55250
[email protected]

Thanks a bunch!

Cathy
[/QUOTE]

What about money donations? I hate and I mean HATE going to the post office. Oh! I know, I can buy something online and have it sent. *phew* Thank goodness I was able to avoid the post office AGAIN
[/QUOTE]


Hi Stacey,

Money donations are DEFINITELY accepted as well! Thanks!

Cathy


----------

